# Better end serving Powergrip or Angel Majesty



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I asked this question in the string building thread but I think more will see it here and give their opinion. Cost aside what do you feel the better end serving material would be, BCY Powergrip or Angel Majesty? I am talking for those tough, pesky cam areas with aggressive angles that have some good bends. Thanks


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

power grip is great, but i use halo, or sometimes 2X. I like a small diam. thread


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I use .014 Halo now but wanted to see if there is anything better. Powergrip comes in .015 so it's very close.


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

I only use angel majesty .015 on cables that go over power cams...for example on the bottom of a hoyt buss cable. Hoyt does that from the factory also. Normally Halo would be fine, but that cable has a tremendous load on it, and the angel majesty does very well in my opinion. I have never tried the smaller powergrip on end serving, just halo and majesty. The majesty is more expensive so i use halo on all the other cable end servings. One problem is you can only get it in black, so if you have someone that wants colored serving on the cables, Halo is the option for clear or colored.


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

Not one of your choices, but.....Bullwhip (.014) for those hard angle areas, and comes in multiple colors.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Number11 said:


> I only use angel majesty .015 on cables that go over power cams...for example on the bottom of a hoyt buss cable. Hoyt does that from the factory also. Normally Halo would be fine, but that cable has a tremendous load on it, and the angel majesty does very well in my opinion. I have never tried the smaller powergrip on end serving, just halo and majesty. The majesty is more expensive so i use halo on all the other cable end servings. One problem is you can only get it in black, so if you have someone that wants colored serving on the cables, Halo is the option for clear or colored.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like some good stuff and I will probably try a spool.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

WALKER7036 said:


> Not one of your choices, but.....Bullwhip (.014) for those hard angle areas, and comes in multiple colors.


Yes I forgot about that material. That has some good reviews too. Do you feel it's better than Halo?


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

lunghit said:


> I use .014 Halo now but wanted to see if there is anything better. Powergrip comes in .015 so it's very close.


Powergrip finishes thicker than halo so not a great comparison. Need a size down on powergrip to finish the same as anything else. It does not compress at all.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

retrieverfishin said:


> Powergrip finishes thicker than halo so not a great comparison. Need a size down on powergrip to finish the same as anything else. It does not compress at all.


Thanks Mike I appreciate the info. Leaning towards Angel or Bull Whip now.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Another question. Are these the same material? There is a $10 difference in spools 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/angel-majesty-serving-015.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANGEL-MAJE...DG6w0l2kt62o6G0tw:sc:USPSPriority!11934!US!-1


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

lunghit said:


> Another question. Are these the same material? There is a $10 difference in spools
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/angel-majesty-serving-015.html
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANGEL-MAJE...DG6w0l2kt62o6G0tw:sc:USPSPriority!11934!US!-1


That's a good question, because I've seen AM packaged on both spool types. But I think there's a 99.44% chance that it's the same material.

As for the question, I haven't tried Powergrip yet, but I now use Angel Majesty .015 exclusively for everything except my end servings where I use Halo .007. Halo is all Spectra or Dyneema, so it's really strong, which makes it good for end servings. But that's about all Halo is really good for, IMO. It's pretty mediocre for much else, particularly anything that has to repeatedly bend around a sharp corner. I used to use Halo .014 on everything, but it always always separated on my buss cables on my PSE. No matter how careful I put it on or how tight I made it, it would flatten and start separating pretty quick, in a couple hundred shots.

Angel Majesty, OTOH, will outlast the string itself and absolutely will not compress and flatten on something like a PSE buss cable going around that sharp corner on the lower mod. I have it on my current PSE and I've lost count of how many shots I have on the buss, but with no separation at all anywhere. 
It's also an ideal center serving because it just plain won't wear out where the nock goes....

AM is a blend of polyester and dyneema impregnated with a resin of some kind and all that i think is the secret to how resistant it is to flattening and separating. Powergrip is a similar formula, so I would expect it to also be really good for buss cables and sharp bends.....

lee.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks lees that is the info I was looking for. Going to try the AM on my next build. Appreciate the post


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

lunghit said:


> Another question. Are these the same material? There is a $10 difference in spools
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/angel-majesty-serving-015.html
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANGEL-MAJE...DG6w0l2kt62o6G0tw:sc:USPSPriority!11934!US!-1


When I clicked the "contact seller" on the Ebay item the product comes up as BCY Angel Majesty so I don't believe it's the same material. I will probably order from Lancaster to be safe.


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

no, your were correct before, i have been buying all my material from "peepo" on Ebay for years....super great guy to deal with and great prices and free shipping. he almost always gets it out same day. the serving on the Angel spool will not go in my bieter serve tool because it just has a single hole in it. if you have a regular serving tool with just the bolt going through, you can use them. otherside you are going to have to wind it onto a different empty spool. Its probably cheaper on ebay because he is buying it in bulk and winding his own spools. its a no brainer with free shipping, you'd pay $15 more from LAC for the same thing. I use some bullwhip and havent had any real problems....i do seem to find that when i am tying if off and pulling it tight it seems to break easier than halo, but that is just my opinion. I like to use a combo of angel, bcy, and brownell materials...each of those companies have products that i think are superior to the same products in other brands.


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

if you go to his page on ebay, he does not have a category for Angel materials, probably because there are so few products, so he groups in into the BCY materials tab, thats why you see that description.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Number11 said:


> no, your were correct before, i have been buying all my material from "peepo" on Ebay for years....super great guy to deal with and great prices and free shipping. he almost always gets it out same day. the serving on the Angel spool will not go in my bieter serve tool because it just has a single hole in it. if you have a regular serving tool with just the bolt going through, you can use them. otherside you are going to have to wind it onto a different empty spool. Its probably cheaper on ebay because he is buying it in bulk and winding his own spools. its a no brainer with free shipping, you'd pay $15 more from LAC for the same thing. I use some bullwhip and havent had any real problems....i do seem to find that when i am tying if off and pulling it tight it seems to break easier than halo, but that is just my opinion. I like to use a combo of angel, bcy, and brownell materials...each of those companies have products that i think are superior to the same products in other brands.


I use my Beiter servers with Angel, my Beiters came with discs to fit spools like that.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Number11 said:


> no, your were correct before, i have been buying all my material from "peepo" on Ebay for years....super great guy to deal with and great prices and free shipping. he almost always gets it out same day. the serving on the Angel spool will not go in my bieter serve tool because it just has a single hole in it. if you have a regular serving tool with just the bolt going through, you can use them. otherside you are going to have to wind it onto a different empty spool. Its probably cheaper on ebay because he is buying it in bulk and winding his own spools. its a no brainer with free shipping, you'd pay $15 more from LAC for the same thing. I use some bullwhip and havent had any real problems....i do seem to find that when i am tying if off and pulling it tight it seems to break easier than halo, but that is just my opinion. I like to use a combo of angel, bcy, and brownell materials...each of those companies have products that i think are superior to the same products in other brands.


Ok great I will order from him. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

48archer said:


> I use my Beiter servers with Angel, my Beiters came with discs to fit spools like that.


My Beiter came with those discs too.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Just so you guys know he is selling the BCY material so I have to figure out if they use the stuff from Japan.


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

There is no such thing as BCY majesty .... you are buying angel majesty its the stuff from Japan...


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

lunghit said:


> Yes I forgot about that material. That has some good reviews too. Do you feel it's better than Halo?


I don't have enough experience with Halo to make an educated opinion. I do know that the white Bullwhip doesn't seem to finish as clear as Halo- no matter how tight I wound it (if that matters to you).


----------



## Number11 (Dec 18, 2006)

i had similar results trying to clear up white bullwhip


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would use halo.014 on buss cables 100 times out of 100. The breaking tensile strength of halo is significantly more than powergrip. you can snap powergrip if the serving tool is too tight. You can't do that with halo. Halo lays down smaller in diameter, wears and much and wont break. Powergrip is an EXCELLENT center serving though.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

jmann28 said:


> I would use halo.014 on buss cables 100 times out of 100. The breaking tensile strength of halo is significantly more than powergrip. you can snap powergrip if the serving tool is too tight. You can't do that with halo. Halo lays down smaller in diameter, wears and much and wont break. Powergrip is an EXCELLENT center serving though.


Never had a problem with Halo just like to try new things plus I hear great things about Angel. Yes I do use Powergrip for center servings.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I sent an email to BCY and they confirmed they do import the stuff from Japan. Just placed an order for some on Ebay.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I've never used Majesty but .014" Powergrip has been working fine on cable ends, no separation issues for me. I set the tension at 10-11 pounds, much higher than that and it can break while power serving. Purchased in 1/4# bulk spools it'll fill up 8 spools for around $9 each. If price wasnt an issue I'd try Majesty, for no other reason than a smaller finished diameter.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I've also been tempted to try Powergrip because it's a lot cheaper than AM. And even Halo, which is quite a bit inferior, costs almost the same as AM these days so there's almost no reason to use it anymore. As a general serving, I might just try Powergrip period, but still keep my AM for my buss cables just to be safe .

lee.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

lees said:


> I've also been tempted to try Powergrip because it's a lot cheaper than AM. And even Halo, which is quite a bit inferior, costs almost the same as AM these days so there's almost no reason to use it anymore. As a general serving, I might just try Powergrip period, but still keep my AM for my buss cables just to be safe .
> 
> lee.


I personally only use powergrip for centers and cable ends. One disadvantage using it as a general serving is the white will not get any where near as transparent as halo, 3d, or fishing line. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

